# Some Weird High Yield Boards



## koebeef (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I currently am turning 500-100 lbs of boards a week and I sometimes come upon some bizzard boards. Does anyone know where the following boards come from? They are all highly plated with gold especially the large one which weighs 9lbs.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 16, 2009)

first picture top one looks like those I had few months ago from some old hp servers. old machines with 6hdd in them... :?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep, those are from large HP servers. If you take the al sockets off, you will find much more gold plating under them.

I have a pile of them out there somewhere, they sell real good on E-bay. try it and see!


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey ryan I had a bunch of the ones in the second picture about a year ago from computers at a municipality auction.I believe that is also where I got most of my pent. pros. I sold most of them on ebay.In case you missed that one I can find out who the buyer was if you want.The boards in the first picture,I hope they are not what I think they are.They look like what me and steve call E-crap ,it looks really good but basically no gold.I sent a few pounds of them to steve and as far as I know there was not enough gold to even recover.When I ran a batch of them all of what looked like gold went right into solution.Now if you personally pulled them out of computers then I am wrong and you got your self some awesome boards.Im sure someone with more experience can tell you an easy way to find out if they are crap,that is if you don't know.I hope they are good.Also I started cleaning those pins and they look prety darn good so far,just give me call if you get anymore ok?Thanks bud.
Johnny


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 16, 2009)

The bare boards are only lightly plated except at the finger edges.

A solution of AP and a toothbrush will strip them clean in short order except for the fingers which will need to soak.

The populated server boards are by no means barren, but you will need a lot of them to get any yields. 

All in all, I would cut the fingers and plated headers off and sell the rest on eBay or to the highest paying person you can find. Too much work for too little return for the average hobbyist.

Johnny,

The boards you sent me were similar, but different, mainly no edge connectors with fingers. Yours were more like the communication boards that are floating around by the hundreds. A guy out of Atlanta was selling off many pounds of them a few years back.


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL...those were some pretty aweful boards werent they steve.PS Ive got a few more pounds left........wanna buy them,I'll let you have them for the unbelievably low price of free!Cant beat that deal.Also I wanna see if you wanna swap a bead converter for the new dvd.Can we do that?If not I'll add whatever you want.
Thanks,
Johnny


----------



## koebeef (Mar 16, 2009)

Steve,

I have 700 cat converters in my warehouse. With your experience, do you think this is a good time to refine them or just sell to a refiner when the market turns a little bit.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 16, 2009)

If you have the time, space, and chemicals I would say refine them, the PGMs take up much less space that you could use to store other things. 

If you are missing something, then sell them. 

I would be interested in some of them to refine myself either way :lol: !

Steve


----------

